
Paul Bocuse died - huhtenberg
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-42758189
======
huhtenberg
Bocuse and his far-reaching influence on the world of modern French cuisine
was thoroughly covered in the "Lyon" episode of the Parts Unknown series -
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3717664/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3717664/)

